# Standard 225 boost pressure?



## Renton (Mar 7, 2008)

Evening all.
I've done a search but didn't really come up with anything obvious.

Anyone know the standard boost pressure of a 2001 225?

Our one's down on power/performance and I'm gonna start by measuring the boost...

Thanks in advance for any help.
Renton


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

renton, from bath. i've heard of that name somewhere, redline?

anyway i saw about 11psi i think

if your down on power could be a number of factors. 
drive down and across the m4 to vagcheck and look for wak and uk225 on here and get a remap with a full diagnostic.


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

Renton said:


> Evening all.
> I've done a search but didn't really come up with anything obvious.
> 
> Anyone know the standard boost pressure of a 2001 225?
> ...


Hi Renton

0.6 bar nominal, 0.9 overboost is stock boost.

P-Torque map runs 1.4 overboost and 1.0/1.1 nominal


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i thinking Renton should organise a TT only performance day to be featured in Redline mag  Welcome btw :wink:


----------



## Renton (Mar 7, 2008)

Yep, it's Renton from Redline here 
Many thanks for the replies guys [smiley=cheers.gif] 
Off down the workshop now to see what we've got...

Ref the TT thrash, I reckon that sounds like a pretty good idea, I'll start a new thread later today


----------



## Renton (Mar 7, 2008)

p1tse said:


> if your down on power could be a number of factors.
> drive down and across the m4 to vagcheck and look for wak and uk225 on here and get a remap with a full diagnostic.


We're planning on a re-map and other performance mods, but I want to restore original power first, so we can measure exactly what gains we get from the performance mods. Have had the OBD checked and there are no faults...


----------



## Renton (Mar 7, 2008)

p-torque.co.uk said:


> Renton said:
> 
> 
> > Evening all.
> ...


I've fitted a PSi boost gauge and see about 6psi... So about 30% down on the 8.7psi that 0.6bar equates to

Apologies if this is a slightly green question, but when should I be seeing overboost? Should it just peak and then settle down and hold the normal boost when accellerating? I don't seem to be getting any peak or overboost happening...


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Have you tried disconnecting the MAF to see if its knackered?


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

My stock 225 holds a steady 10 - 12 PSI, and overboosts to a peak of 12 - 15 PSI.

Hope that helps you out, I've been told that's about normal for a stock 225 anyway.

Rhys.


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

Renton said:


> p-torque.co.uk said:
> 
> 
> > Renton said:
> ...


Hmm

You are running low there...... not far off limp mode.

Check your DV. Is it stock or uprated?


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

Renton said:


> p-torque.co.uk said:
> 
> 
> > Renton said:
> ...


Hmm

You are running low there...... not far off limp mode.

Check your DV. Is it stock or uprated?


----------



## Renton (Mar 7, 2008)

Have fitted an uprated Forge DV.
I had a flying visit past The TT Shop the other week and they swapped the N95 valve (I think that was the number anyway) and the AFM and both made no difference.
I've had a local garage fit an uprated Forge actuator and still no difference. I think I'll take a look at how much pre-load they gave it though in case it's a bit slack...
If that's well loaded up and it's still low, what would you do next?!


----------

